# how to set password in outlook 2007



## kudrat

i have configured outlook 2007 in my pc but these pc is used by two person so i want to configure how to set password so that when i choose a profile it will ask for password to see mail.any advice would be appriciate


----------



## azmak

open outlook.. right click on personal folders-> properties -> advanced -> change password.
create a new password.
close and start outlook.
it will prompt you for a password.


----------

